# weird creatures



## Allietank (May 2, 2008)

In the past couple days my tank was developed some type of itty bitty rice type creatures on the front inside wall of my tank. There is about twenty of them some look just like rice and a couple have like a third arm...I have no idea what they are and was hoping for some insight? Please help! We have had the tank now for almost a year. :?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Copepods or Water fleas possibly.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

sounds like copepods
if you can snap a clear picture it would help


----------

